# Sema - san



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a member of SEMA - SAN. _*S*pecialty *E*quipment *M*anufacturers *A*ssociation - *S*ema *A*ction *N*etwork._

As such, I get emails all the time with what is happening in NorthAmerica about laws and such that affect vehicle ownership. SEMA-SAN is a huge voice for our rights to own _and_ operate older vehicles. Today's email has me more concerned than normal.



> *Court's Ethanol Decision Jeopardizes Historic Vehicles, Specialty Parts
> SAN Urges Congress to Ban E15*
> 
> The U.S. Court of Appeals dismissed a lawsuit which challenged the Environmental Protection Agency's (EPA) authority to permit 15% ethanol (E15) content in gasoline for 2001 and newer model year cars and light trucks. Over a year ago, the EPA raised the amount of ethanol permitted in gasoline from 10% (E10) to 15% (E15). The agency has approved applications to sell the fuel and it may soon appear at a gas station near you. The SEMA Action Network (SAN) opposes E15 based on scientific evidence that it causes corrosion with incompatible parts. In light of the court's decision, the SAN is now seeking passage of congressional legislation (H.R. 3199) that would prevent the EPA from permitting E15 sales until the National Academies has conducted a study on how E15 may impact gas-powered vehicles. The bill has been approved by the U.S. House Science Committee and is pending on the House floor. With little time to address the bill before the fall elections, it is important that lawmakers hear from you on this important issue.
> ...


To see the whole message, please click here to open it up in a new window.

If you would like to join up with SEMA-SAN, please fill in the blanks on their membership site: http://www.semasan.com/semaga/signup.asp?g=semaga


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

You ever go to the SEMA convention in Vegas?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Marcus said:


> You ever go to the SEMA convention in Vegas?


No, but I have many friends who have been there. I don't have a passport (and don't plan on getting one anytime soon), so, without that piece of paper (booklet) border-crossings are too much hassle.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been a few times.
GREAT models standing around signing posters at booths.
Lot's of good stuff there. The last time I went though there 
were way to many wheel manufactures. I loved the electronics sections!
My best freind owns www.macperformance.com


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> I've been a few times.
> GREAT models standing around signing posters at booths.
> Lot's of good stuff there. The last time I went though there
> were way to many wheel manufactures. I loved the electronics sections!
> My best freind owns www.macperformance.com


No wonder you're trying to trade in the missus. :sssh:


----------

